#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Οικόπεδο μη άρτιο ψάχνει τετραγωνικά παρέκκλισης

## thomas

1. Περιοχή με Ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο αναθεωρημένο και ΓΠΣ . 

1α. Οικόπεδο γωνιακό 145 που απομένει με τις ρυμοτομήσεις  109 μ2 με το ζόρι σε περιοχή με παρέκκλιση 120μ2 .

2. Προυφίστατο της ημερομηνίας παρέκκλισης . 

3. Διπλανό οικόπεδο με 163 μ2 με κτίσμα ισόγειο που απέχει 2.30 απτό κοινό όριο . 

Και η ερώτηση . 

Με συμβολαιογραφική πράξη θα μπορούσε να πάρει μια λωρίδα το μη άρτιο από το δίπλα για να μπει στην παρέκκλιση ;
 Ή χρειάζεται πράξη αναλογισμού και τακτοποίησης για να υπαχθεί σήμερα στην κατά παρέκκλιση αρτιότητα  ; .

Το άρθρο 25 είναι δεδομένο σαν λύση.

----------


## giorgosv

Δεν δημιουργείται νέο οικόπεδο με αυτό τον τρόπο;Τότε πώς θα μπεί στην παρέκκλιση;
Αν τα όμορα είναι άρτια έστω και κατα παρέκκλιση πας με το άρθρο 25.

----------


## vasgi

Ρυμοτομία που αφήνει μη άρτια οικόπεδα είναι ΑΚΥΡΗ .
Η τακτοποίηση γίνεται μαζί με την ρυμοτομία υποχρεωτικά .
Αρα νέα ρυμοτομία με τακτοποίηση όλου του τετραγώνου .

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Ρυμοτομία που αφήνει μη άρτια οικόπεδα είναι ΑΚΥΡΗ .


Λίγο περίεργο μου ακούγεται αυτό.......

Γιατί να είναι άκυρη?Σε Π.Ε. όσα δεν οικοδομούνται με το άρθρο 25 δεν είναι προσκυρωτέα?

Το ίδιο δεν ισχύει κ με το διάταγμα του '23?

Δηλαδή αν ένα οικόπεδο που ρυμοτομείται κ τα όμορά του έχουν ήδη οικοδομηθεί,ακυρώνει αυτόματα την ισχύ της ρυμοτομίας?Δεν νομίζω.......Απλά η τακτοποίηση θα το βγάλει προσκυρωτέο στα όμορα.*Εκτός* κ αν μετά τη ρυμοτομία το οικόπεδο υπάγεται στο άρθρο 25,με όποιο διάταγμα κ να έγινε η ρυμοτομία........------->  *''Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα οικόπεδα που** καθίστανται μη άρτια λόγω ρυμοτομίας, ανεξάρτητα από το χρόνο** ρυμοτόμησής τους*.''


@thomas:αφού οικοδομείται με το άρθρο 25,τότε για ποιό λόγο να μπλέξει ο ιδιοκτήτης με το γείτονα?Μία τέτοια πράξη τακτοποίησης πρέπει να τεκμηριωθεί...........εκτός κ αν παίξεις το χαρτί ''βέλτιστο σχήμα τελικών ιδιοκτησιών''.........ο όμορος έχει οικοδομήσει φίλε,οπότε μάλλον δύσκολα θα τα καταφέρεις.........

----------


## thomas

> Οπότε ο φίλος πρέπει να ζητήσει τακτοποίηση και να μην ψάχνει να το κάνει μόνος του , γιατί πρέπει να αποκτήσει κατά παρέκκλιση αρτιότητα και αυτό μόνο με δημόσια πράξη γίνεται .


Αυτό είχα σκεφτεί . Αλλά οι τακτοποιήσεις εδώ είναι χρονοβόρα διαδικασία και υπάρχει κόσμος που θέλει άμεση μεταβίβαση . 

Τελικά πωλείται όπως είναι επιπλωμένο μη άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο με άρ.25.

Αλλά άκυρη ρυμοτομία αν αφήνει μη άρτια οικόπεδα δεν παίζει . Ή τακτοποιούνται ή προσκυρώνονται σε διπλανά αν παραείναι μικρά . 
Σίγουρα προσπαθούν να το αποφύγουν οι πολεοδόμοι 
αλλά ο σχεδιασμός γίνεται για την διευκόλυνση των πολλών. 

Περιφράξεις υπάρχουν . Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία.

----------


## vasgi

Εγώ πάντως γνωρίζω ότι ρυμοτομία , χωρίς αποζημίωση η τακτοποίηση δεν υλοποιείται , γιά αυτό και βλέπουμε πολλά συρματοπλέγματα στην μέση του δρόμου .
Γιά μένα είναι λάθος να χάσει την αρτιότητα του ένα οικόπεδο και οικονομική καταστροφή του .
Δεν ξέρω και τα τοπικά δεδομένα βέβαια , μήπως υπάρχει κανένα περίεργο εθιμικό δίκαιο .

----------

